# le sens du poil / dans le sens du poil



## totor

¡Esta traducción me está volviendo loco!

La verdad, prefiero mil veces traducir a J.-L. Nancy o a Jacques Lacan que a esta mujer.

_D'abord quelques remarques de bon sens sur le sens du Web, comme on dit *le sens du poil*._

(Sin más comentarios  .)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Caresser un chat dans le sens du poil* es acariciar a un gato en el sentido del pelo (lo contrario sería ir a contrapelo). Por lo tanto, *le sens du poil* es evitar toda contrariedad, todo obstáculo: es el lado fácil y amable.
Sin contar que la insigne señora hace malabares con la palabra *sens*: tres seguidos en un espacio reducido...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Sí, yo también creo que utiliza _sens_ en un intento de hacer un juego de palabras (no muy afortunado en mi opinión).

Yo había pensado en algo así como "dar jabón" (que es un poco como hacer las cosas fáciles para hacer la pelota).

Es sólo una opinión. No le des mucho valor.

Un saludo


----------



## totor

Gracias, Víctor y Arantza.

(Me parece que voy a tener que distribuir mis honorarios.)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Víctor, como siempre, te ha dado la buena explicación y los juegos malabares que la aurora hace con la palabra "sens" y que tienes que conservar.
Como te lo sugiere Tximeleta, dar jabón, es el equivalente de "caresser dans le sens du poil": a los jefes siempre hay que darles jabón. Pero, en el caso que nos ocupa, no se puede usar.
Una vez más lo importante es jugar con la palabra _sentido_.
Te propongo: _Primero unas* (sentidas*) advertencias cargadas de *sentido *común sobre el *sentido* de la Web como quien dice _elogios_ *sentidos.*_
Buen fin de semana


----------



## Marlluna

Qué difícil lo tienes, chico. Yo no pondría 4 veces sentido, sino 3, como en el original; el primero lo traduciría por "comentarios (ideas, advertencias... según el contexto) llenos de sentido"; el segundo, "sentido común" y para el tercero usaría "en el buen sentido" (que abarca también un poco la idea física de lo que sería la antítesis de "a contrapelo" ).
Suerte, que veo que la vas a necesitar.


----------



## totor

Maravilloso, me encantan todas las propuestas .

(Y entre paréntesis, Marisol, te has ganado también los bizcochitos de grasa, además del mate  .)


----------



## yserien

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Caresser un chat dans le sens du poil* es acariciar a un gato en el sentido del pelo (lo contrario sería ir a contrapelo). Por lo tanto, *le sens du poil* es evitar toda contrariedad, todo obstáculo: es el lado fácil y amable.
> Sin contar que la insigne señora hace malabares con la palabra *sens*: tres seguidos en un espacio reducido...


Más que juegos malabares parece una carrera de obstáculos.


----------



## totor

Queridos todos, la solución final (por lo menos por ahora):

*En principio algunas observaciones de sentido común sobre el sentido de la Web, como si dijéramos: en el buen sentido*.


----------



## GUATAPÉ

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola. Podrían decirme por favor cuál es el significado de esta frase que encontré en un artículo de "Le monde": "Ils sont des proies faciles pour les politiciens qui *les caressent dans le sens du poil*".
Gracias


----------



## yserien

Se recomienda acariciar a los animales, perros por ejemplo, siguiendo el sentido del pelo y no a contrapelo. Se enfadan, lo digo por experiencia.
Aquí se habla en términos figurados, los políticos hablan con las masas de la manera que éstas quieren que se  les hable, demogágicamente, halagándoles y no hacer frente con la crudeza que fuera necesaria a los problemas cotidianos.


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Gracias Yserien.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
El contexto es la frase siguiente:_*"... d**es lobbies financiers  passé maîtres  dans l’art de caresser le Congrès dans le sens du poil ...." 

*_Este autor me gusta mucho porque usa expresiones muy descriptivas. 
Entiendo que quiere decir "_*... Los lobbies financieros .... maestros en el arte de acariciar al Congreso cómo más le gusta a los congresistas.."  *_es decir, a favor del pelo,como lo hacemos con un gato. Pero me gustaría encontrar una expresión en español que exprese  con la misma ¿sensualidad? la idea del autor.  ¿Habrá alguna?_
 Gracias

 Jorge Aldao   _


----------



## Ralipaniep

Una expresión muy corriente es *atusar a contrapelo*; lo contrario, que es lo que tú necesitas sería *atusar a pelo*, pero yo nunca lo he oído. En cambio sí podrías decir *bailar el agua:*

*...maestros en el arte de bailar el agua al Congreso como prefieren los congresistas...*


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Ralipaniep... Hola... 
Gracias por la idea pero creo que "bailar el agua" es una expresión demasiado localista porque, por lo menos en la Argentina, nunca la escuché. 
Y, además, le falta la sensualidad de tratar a los congresistas como se acaricia a un gato.
Es probable que no haya una traducción apropiada y, sintética, que en un par de palabras lo diga todo... pero bueh... con intentar nada se pierde.
Una vez más gracias por ayudarme

Jorge


----------



## swift

No sé si sea útil, pero tal vez "echar flores" funcione. También existe la expresión "regalar a alguien el oído".


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Swift.
Gracias por las ideas.

Pienso que la idea del autor que (aunque no lo dice) supongo que se refiere a los frecuentes regalos que los lobbistas hacen a los congresistas, habla de algo que tiene que ver más con los sentidos o con el placer de recibir esos regalos.
Acariciar a alguien es algo muy sensual y aclarar que se hace en el sentido del pelaje lo hace más sensual. 
Echar flores o regalar a alguien el oído quizás funcionara bien si el autor hubiera empleado alguna palabra como "flatter".

Gracias

Jorge


----------



## Ralipaniep

Jorge Aldao said:


> Swift.
> Gracias por las ideas.
> 
> Pienso que la idea del autor que (aunque no lo dice) supongo que se refiere a los frecuentes regalos que los lobbistas hacen a los congresistas, habla de algo que tiene que ver más con los sentidos o con el placer de recibir esos regalos.
> Acariciar a alguien es algo muy sensual y aclarar que se hace en el sentido del pelaje lo hace más sensual.
> Echar flores o regalar a alguien el oído quizás funcionara bien si el autor hubiera empleado alguna palabra como "flatter".
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Jorge


 
Jorge: No comparto lo que dices de los regalos. _* Caresser dans le sens du poil *_significa: no contrariar/no molestar con las palabras/no atusar a contrapelo. 
Me gusta: ...maestros en el arte de *no* atusar a contrapelo al Congreso (y además coincide exactamente con la expresión francesa; aquí en España se dice mucho, pero quizá no sea así en Argentina)
 Regalar el oído, como sugiere Swift, también suena bien, pero tiene un leve matiz de adular/flatter que no sé si te conviene.
Me parece muy interesante este reto que has planteado.


----------



## chics

Y, como dice Gévy a veces, ¿por qué no mantener aquí también la metáfora? _en el sentido del pelo..._ para nosotros, en castellano, también hace referencia a suave en contraposición a _a contrapelo_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Jorge Aldao said:


> Echar flores o regalar a alguien el oído quizás funcionara bien si el autor hubiera empleado alguna palabra como "flatter".


Es que _flatter _et _caresser dans le sens du poil_ son sinónimos (según el diccionario ).

Nada de sensual en esta expresión en la mente de un locutor francófono.
La idea es:
- abundar en el sentido de los que dicen o deciden / no contrariar / complacer (como ya se ha dicho)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Es que _flatter _et _caresser dans le sens du poil_ son sinónimos (según el diccionario ).
> 
> Nada de sensual en esta expresión en la mente de un locutor francófono.
> La idea es:
> - abundar en el sentido de los que dicen o deciden / no contrariar / complacer (como ya se ha dicho)
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Ya lo decía yo... Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Martine (como suele ser costumbre).


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Bien... estuve perdido  pero creo que el aporte de Cintia&Martine, al traducirlo por complacer creo que es el que más se ajusta a una comprensión en, por lo menos, el castellano de Argentina.
Porque de lo que se habla es de "complacer" a los miembros del congreso lo que frecuentemente se hace con regalos, invitaciones a viajes de lujo y todo ello que provoca, evidentemente placer.

Pienso que en una sola palabra  (entendible -me parece-  para la mayoría de los hispanófonos  se explica  la idea de  "acariciar en el sentido del pelo" que es lo que complace a un gato o a un perro. 
Porque aunque _flatter _y _caresser dans le sens du poil_ puedan ser sinónimos, flatter es adular y adular, en castellano es. halagar, lisonjear, alabar, agasajar, loar, exaltar, camelar, incensar, embelecar, requebrar, piropear,dar coba, hacer la pelota y todo ello es casi puramente verbal, es decir no supone regalos costosos o sobornos lisos y llanos.

Gracias



Jorge aldao


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Caresser dans le sens du poil no supone regalar nada, sino abundar en el mismo sentido que una persona por pura hipocresía y buscando algo a cambio. Es no contrariarle, seguirle la corriente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> Hola Jorge:
> 
> Caresser dans le sens du poil no supone regalar nada, sino abundar en el mismo sentido que una persona por pura hipocresía y buscando algo a cambio. Es no contrariarle, seguirle la corriente.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Tout à fait d'accord avec Gévy.

D'autre part, contrairement à ce que tu as dit, Jorge, concernant le verbe agasajar, celui-ci transmet l'idée d'offrir quelque chose et non seulement de flatter.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Entiendo y disculpen que sea cabezón.

   Gevy… hola…

   Entiendo que  *Caresser dans le sens du poil* tenga un sentido *“de abundar en el mismo sentido que una persona por pura hipocresía y buscando algo a cambio. Es no contrariarle, seguirle la corriente”*
Pero creo que en este contexto, el de los Lobbies Financieros complaciendo a los miembros del Congreso de USA, esta expresión idiomática no consiste en seguirle la corriente o no contrariar a los congresistas sino, crudamente, en sobornarlos.

Por ello pienso que complacer es la palabra que más se adecua a la idea de mi pregunta, sin alejarme demasiado de la idea del autor. 

   Swift… Hola…

   Tienes  razón,  pero me parece que *agasajar*, en el contexto del largo listado de sinónimos que he puesto, no me parece asociado a  *“l'idée d'offrir quelque chose”* sino a actividades casi puramente verbales.

   Fíjate que en el Word Reference ponen como antónimos de adular (flatter) *criticar, vitupera, difamar,  *que también son puramente verbales*.*


   Gracias a ambos

   Jorge Aldao


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Complacer es perfecto, no cabe duda. Eso no quita que caresser dans le sens du poil NO quiere decir sobornar. Ésa es TU interpretación y va más allá de lo que dice el texto francés. 

Un traductor debe limitarse a traducir fielmente. No a introducir sus propias ideas sobre el asunto y traicionar así el texto original. No toca extrapolar, aunque todos podamos adivinar que tras las alabanzas o salamerías puede haber, además, sobornos. Pero esa es otra cuestión que el autor no ha dicho en esta frase, por lo tanto tú tampoco debes ponerlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Gevy... hola...

Entiendo claramente (despues de todo lo que me han escrito, si no lo entiendo, es porque soy un negado) que caresser dans le sens du poil NO quiere decir sobornar.

Y entiendo que debo traducir fielmente pero creo que atendiendo al contexto general en que se escribe y por ello la dificultad de encontrar las palabras adecuadas.

Por ello me gustó tanto complacer... Porque es fiel al sentido del texto sin poner palabras que el autor no dijo.

Gracias a ambos.

P.S. en un hilo que comienzo ahora haré una pregunta que tiene que ver con, esto, es decir con la actitud da la hora e traducir.
A ver si me ayudan


----------



## swift

Jorge Aldao said:


> Swift… Hola…
> 
> Tienes  razón,  pero me parece que *agasajar*, en el contexto del largo listado de sinónimos que he puesto, no me parece asociado a  *“l'idée d'offrir quelque chose”* sino a actividades casi puramente verbales.
> 
> Fíjate que en el Word Reference ponen como antónimos de adular (flatter) *criticar, vitupera, difamar,  *que también son puramente verbales*.*
> 
> 
> Gracias a ambos
> 
> Jorge Aldao



Un verbo siempre es puramente verbal, ¿no te parece? Y dado que lo que nos ofreciste fue una enumeración verbal, no creo que "agasajar" sea otra cosa que un verbo.

Agasajar, en su segunda acepción, según el DRAE:



> Halagar o favorecer a alguien con regalos o con otras muestras de afecto o consideración.



Sirva la anterior definición para demostrar que si se quiere insistir en los obsequios, el verbo agasajar da la talla.

En todo caso, es muy importante tomar en cuenta el público al que se dirige el texto. Si es un público informado, que ha leído y suficientemente inteligente, entenderá sin problemas el transfondo de los "halagos".


----------



## Joseseoese

Il brosse les pays pauvres qui aspirent à ne plus l'être dans le sens du poil


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Joseseoese, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

La pregunta ya había sido planteada, por favor, lee el hilo desde el principio.

Sin embargo me parece algo raro el empleo de _brosser_ en esta expresión, danos más contexto y las fuentes de tu texto.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Joseseoese

La frase completa es:
Bjorn Lomborg brosse les societés occidentales et les pays pauvres qui aspirent à ne plus l'être dans le sens du poil.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias por la frase pero esto no es ni el contexto ni las fuentes .

Creo que lo que se ha propuesto es válido para tu frase, por ejemplo:
- da jabón

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

